# Life changing!



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Sadly I said goodbye to Alfie at the weekend...I'd only had him for 2 weeks and he was a beautiful boy however I had a life changing diagnosis which made me put his needs before my desire of two Cockapoos. If only I had known I wasn't too well then I would never had looked into getting Alfie however the Doctor had said I had just a virus and would pass within a few weeks so I went ahead and gave him a home. A week after getting him I was diagnosed with Multiple sclerosis...smack in the face!! I tried to put it aside and hoped things would be ok with Alfie but all the little things that weren't going right with him seemed huge to me...I have no energy! and my symptoms have worsened. So I had to do the right thing and search for a new home for him before I totally fell in love with him...he now is with a fantastic couple who have given him a loving new home  Nellie is my saviour she knows I am not well and she cuddles and kisses until I fall asleep...I will do everything I can to keep her...even train her to fetch me things I need when I am having a bad day. At the end of the day I have done what is best for Alfie as I couldn't give him the time and energy he deserved.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh my love - big hugs.
How awful for you to have to face up to this. Nellie is a sweetheart to comfort you.
Do keep in touch here you are one of the ILMC gang and we really do care for each other.
Love and prayers.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So sorry you are unwell and sorry you've had to rehome Alfie. It must have been so difficult to learn of your diagnoses and then make the decision to rehome your beautiful puppy. It's comforting for you to know he's gone to a great home. Hope you get some relief from the MS symptoms soon, that things slow down a bit. Glad you've got lovely Nellie to help you through. Take care xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news, both re Alfie and your diagnosis. Give yourself time. You have a lot to adjust to. You totally did the right thing for Alfie at the same time it's great that you have Nellie to give you comfort. If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sat thinking what to say ...... Still thinking... Of course you've done the right thing for Alfie x
So sorry to hear about your diagnosis, I'm sure the news wont have sunk in yet. Nellie sounds like such a sensitive little soul and obviously knows that there's something not quite right.
Please use us to to rant, share and express yourself as you feel fit.... After all us cyber buddies are fairly anonymous really, great listeners and sounding boards, here most of the time and above all willing and happy to help, sending you loads of cyber hugs :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this but you have done what is right for everyone. You need to focus on your wellness. We are all here for you. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Otila (Jun 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear that, You definitely did the right thing.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi nellies mum - so sorry to hear of your illness, it must be a great shock and a lot to deal with, I can understand the extra stress of another mischievous puppy in the mix was not working out.
If you know the home he has gone to is a good loving home, then you can have peace of mind that he will be happy.
Training Nellie up as your little helper sounds like a great idea and fun - can you get a dog trainer in to help with this? Is there any special projects that can help with that? 
Please keep in touch with updates on you and Nellie please xx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your support! This is such a friendly forum and it makes me feel good to be part of it . I'm still trying to get my head around the MS however knowing Alfie is settled in his new home helps a lot and he was definitely my first thought...hence it only taking a week to re home him. The perfect family found though  Nellie is a little star. Because my feet are numb at the moment (a symptom) I'm walking a little slow so out on off leash walks Nellie will run ahead but if she can't see me she runs back to check i'm ok then I say 'i'm ok' and she runs on ahead again and then sits and waits until I catch up! Clever girl  She is so clever at training that I hope I can train her to look after me (well cuddles and kisses will do )  With having no partner and 2 lazy older teenagers she is all I have got.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Hi nellies mum - so sorry to hear of your illness, it must be a great shock and a lot to deal with, I can understand the extra stress of another mischievous puppy in the mix was not working out.
> If you know the home he has gone to is a good loving home, then you can have peace of mind that he will be happy.
> Training Nellie up as your little helper sounds like a great idea and fun - can you get a dog trainer in to help with this? Is there any special projects that can help with that?
> Please keep in touch with updates on you and Nellie please xx


Hi Tracey, It's so upsetting about Alfie however I'm relieved that he is happy in his new home. I have a book about training dogs and there are a few things in there I can do to train Nellie to fetch things for me, shut doors etc...Hoping I won't have relapses this bad but would be useful for Nellie to learn just in case. She is so clever and picks things up very quickly so I am hoping I can do it myself xx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i am pretty new to the gang here ,and just getting to know the mom and dads of all the puppy's here.so i don't know you that well but please take care of your self first and I'm so very sorry to hear that your ill.and i don't know if you pray or not but i will surly say a few prayers for you .you are a good friend.so take care and ginger says hello also


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Im so very sorry to hear of your diagnosis! You absolutely made the right decision and I know that was very hard for you! Be at peace in your heart as your puppy is in a great new home!! Good Job!! NOW . . take care of yourself and please keep us posted!! Much love to you, keep your spirits up . . praying for you!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How sad I cried when I read this. I'm so sorry about your diagnosis and so sorry you had to rehome Alfie As long as he is in a happy place with people who love him don't worry about him. Your health is important I have a friend who has MS and it's hard. She is tired all the time but she takes everyday in stride and has a great attitude. It's hard to deal with so I send you hugs!

Alfie will be ok you found him a good home and he will grow up to be a happy dog Nellie sounds great I am sure you will be able to train her my friend has a dog Ralphie and she walks him daily and he gets her out she adores him. She has good and bad days but with her positive attitude she is doing really good! (((hugs)))


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi and I am so sorry for what you have been (and are) going through, so many nice words have already been said I can only agree with them, I also have a good friend with MS, I guess each person is different as with so many things but she has been lucky to have the symptoms kept at bay with some injections she has to have, despite having a couple of months in hospital and not walking when it was first diagnosed, that was over 10 years ago and most people have no idea she has it now. I hope you can train Nellie to do some of the things you mentioned, you may never need her to help but how wonderful if she could, 'pull' is quite a good one to teach as she can help you pull clothes off and pull washing out of the machine, it was one of the few commands outside of the usual sit, down etc that my sister was asked to teach the pups when she did puppy walking for dogs for the disabled. (the rest was taught when they started the full training after leaving her). Good luck with it all, and as others have said, you can pour your thoughts out on here if you feel the need, without being judged. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this. But I wish you all the health and best wishes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

I am sorry to hear this news - I wish you all the best.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Claire what a difficult time for you - to have to deal with the news of your diagnosis and then think about Alfie :hug:. It was a brave and kind decision to let him go and you should be proud of yourself for bringing his needs before your own. I'm so glad you still have Nellie and that she is providing lots of comfort to you. These cockapoos are very special dogs indeed. I hope treatment can bring you some relief from your symptoms. Please do keep us updated on Nellie's training and how you are getting on.


----------



## Animed (Jul 19, 2013)

That is so heartbreaking and must have been so difficult but not sure what else you could have done realistically. Best wishes to you health-wise!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Life surely can change in an instant can't it!!!! So sorry for your news. It sounds like you're a fighter though and will not let this beat you! Well done for making such a difficult decision, you definitely did the right thing. I'm sure also your lazy teenagers will start to help you more too when you are having bad days. I hope your condition stays manageable so you can still do the things you love.
Sending you love, hugs and prayers xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nellie's Mum you will get nothing but love and support from this forum. 

Sending you a huge hug as this must be a very worrying time for you. Please don't feel sad for Alfie, you have done the best thing for him and for your situation. 

Please keep us posted on Nellie and take care of yourself xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

You have had to make such a hard decision but you've so done the right thing as you don't need added stress at this time.

Funnily enough I know someone from walking Betty called Claire who has a dog called Nell and has MS.

Fingers crossed you can get you MS under control, my parents friends son has had MS since his teens and is now late 30s but owing to good drugs etc is lucky to not have too many issues still ( I think he has beta inferon but I know not all authorities will give this) so fingers crossed you'll get what works for you.

And as Jo Jo says, you'll only get support from here.

Xx


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Claire, what an awful shock for you. I can only agree with everyone else that you've done the best thing for Alfie and for you. Be kind to yourself while you come to terms with your situation. Accept help when it's offered, demand it if it's not and you need it and revel in the love of your beautiful Nellie. It sounds like she's a lovely sensitive soul who will give you enormous comfort. Teaching her to help you with things around the house is a great idea - it's amazing how quickly they learn and how much they enjoy it. Encourage her to help even on your good days, so that it's automatic on the bad days and hopefully you'll find a treatment that means the bad days are few.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Claire so sorry to hear you news you have done the right thing with little Alfie he has gone to a good home. Now you have to take care of yourself my love, and listen to the advice from the doctors and support groups. As for training Nellie I bet she will be a natural as Cockapoos are used alot now to be trained as therapy dogs to help people may be there is a place near you that may offer advice on training Nellie? Take care Claire will be thinking of you as well all are on here xxx:hug::wave:


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I was so sorry to read what has happened. You have made the right decision. I have a chronic illness and it is so hard to adjust when you are first ill. You need to use your energy to concentrate on yourself for a while and you certainly didn't need the added responsibility of a puppy, yes they are lovely and such good fun but very hard work, your current levels of energy must be reserved for you. love Kaye


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

So sad to read your post. What a terrible shock it must have been for you. Nellie will look after you


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news - must be hard to digest at the moment. You definitely did the right thing even if it wasn't the easiest thing. x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks again guys for your kind wishes  I'm just waiting to get my meds sorted and hopefully then I will feel loads better! I'm not one for letting things get me down so hopefully once I start to feel more human I will be eager to start to train Nellie more and enjoy our long walks again. Alfie is doing just fine with his new family and they have promised to send pics of him as he grows which will be lovely to see xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Thanks again guys for your kind wishes  I'm just waiting to get my meds sorted and hopefully then I will feel loads better! I'm not one for letting things get me down so hopefully once I start to feel more human I will be eager to start to train Nellie more and enjoy our long walks again. Alfie is doing just fine with his new family and they have promised to send pics of him as he grows which will be lovely to see xx


That must be reassuring for you to hear about young Alfie is doing well, I hope your medications are sorted quickly and make you feel much better, I have been thinking about you this week. It must have been very difficult in your situation to have made difficult decisions, and been faced with your diagnosis. Xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Firstly, I'm so sorry to hear your life-changing news, and the knock-on effect it's had regarding Alfie...such a hard decision for you but certainly the best one. 

On a brighter note, what a delight Nellie must be, even MORE important to you than ever now; isn't it funny how sensitive they are to our emotions, I'm sure she'll be your rock in the weeks and months to come. 

Funnily enough, we are collecting our very own Alfie on Monday, a 9 week old black cockapoo; I will think of you and Nellie when we bring him home, and send healing thoughts your way.

:ilmc:


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Firstly, I'm so sorry to hear your life-changing news, and the knock-on effect it's had regarding Alfie...such a hard decision for you but certainly the best one.
> 
> On a brighter note, what a delight Nellie must be, even MORE important to you than ever now; isn't it funny how sensitive they are to our emotions, I'm sure she'll be your rock in the weeks and months to come.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Nellie is definitely my rock. I'm not sure how I would be feeling without her.
Aww your very own Alfie  Do you have any pictures? Did I read you will be having two puppies?!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Thank you. Nellie is definitely my rock. I'm not sure how I would be feeling without her.
> Aww your very own Alfie  Do you have any pictures? Did I read you will be having two puppies?!


Yes, we are indeed getting two puppies...mixed emotions at the moment, excited but apprehensive, as we've heard so many contrasting stories as to whether its a good or a bad thing...only time will tell but we are 100% committed to making it work for us all. 

I have tried to upload a couple of pics we took on one of our visits but can't get them uploaded (think they are too big?) so will get some on Monday when they come home and upload them then. It's so great seeing all the wonderful pics of everyone's poos on here, love that they are all so different but equally adorable at the same time. 

:ilmc:


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Yes, we are indeed getting two puppies...mixed emotions at the moment, excited but apprehensive, as we've heard so many contrasting stories as to whether its a good or a bad thing...only time will tell but we are 100% committed to making it work for us all.
> 
> I have tried to upload a couple of pics we took on one of our visits but can't get them uploaded (think they are too big?) so will get some on Monday when they come home and upload them then. It's so great seeing all the wonderful pics of everyone's poos on here, love that they are all so different but equally adorable at the same time.
> 
> :ilmc:


I bet you're so excited for tomorrow? 2 bundles of fun  As for having two puppies at the same time I think you can listen to the good and the bad and take advice from both as we do when we only have the one puppy. If you put the time and energy into making it work then why shouldn't it? I'm sure it will! Just enjoy and although it may seem very overwhelming at first do try and relax. Have fun settling them in tomorrow


----------

